# Roman Shades



## joeyboy (Apr 10, 2007)

I just put some roman shades in, but in all honesty w/o seeing pics I couldn't even begin to offer a suggestion! I used a natural/kinda darker than natural color in my bedroom with white walls, pecan stained door, and light tan tiles.


----------

